# Fair Price On 250Rs?



## Danodog (May 19, 2012)

My wife and I have narrowed our choice to an Outback 250RS or A KZ Spree 265KS LX Package. The best price so far an Outback is $24,400 with delivery included to CA. A local dealer has come down from an MSRP of around 36k to 27K. (Includes weight distribution hitch, brake controller and anti-sway installed.) I rather purchase from the local dealer and wanted to know if a final price of around 25k is fair for both parties. I know people need to make a living, but I don't want to buy this trailer and find out later that most purchased substantially lower. The quote includes the Luxury and Designer Package. I can get the KZ Spree 265KS LX package for about 25k which includes the weight distribution hitch, brake controller and anti-sway.

Thanks in advance.

Dan


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The cost vs. value is very personal but here are a few comments.

All outbacks are built with all the "Packages" so it is a bit of marketing there. I doubt you could even order one without everything,

As for the WDH, sway control and brake control. These are typically the cheapest possible brand or design when that are used as sweeteners. I would hazard to say this will be about a $300 dollar expense for the dealer. Ask him for specific brands and model numbers of the add on items and post them here for comment. Nothing is a bargain if you have to replace it after you tow home and find out it was worthless.

Shipping is around $1.50 to $2.00 a mile and California is a ways from Indiana but do the math to see that cost. Then get a price quote from Lakeshore RV or Holman's, add the shipping and then see if the difference is a fair profit.

Good luck.


----------



## Danodog (May 19, 2012)

Thanks for the information. Lakeshore was the lowest quote. Shipping was quoted at 1.65 per mile. Final shipping cost was $3700. So the cheapest I could get the Outback with shipping is 24, 400. That is why I think 25k would be fair.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Danodog said:


> Thanks for the information. Lakeshore was the lowest quote. Shipping was quoted at 1.65 per mile. Final shipping cost was $3700. So the cheapest I could get the Outback with shipping is 24, 400. That is why I think 25k would be fair.


If Lakeshore plus shipping is 24,400 the if you can get it for 25,000 from your local dealer that would be the way to go.


----------



## Danodog (May 19, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback. I agree with your comments. We make the trip tomorrow in our mini-van. I won't bring the truck to resist and impulse purchase.


----------



## Danodog (May 19, 2012)

Just bought the 250RS and will pick up the trailer this Thursday. Negotiating took a while. The price did not come down as much as I wanted it to, but they surprised me with a lower interest rate than I expected and kicked in the brake controller, weight distribution hitch, 2 marine grade batteries. In the end the loan length stayed the same and my payment is $9 a month higher than I wanted it to be. I say it was a good compromise. The cover for the propane tanks will be included in the picture below.


----------



## WYOCAMPER (Mar 28, 2007)

Very nice Outback. Congrats on the purchase!


----------



## bigden25 (May 27, 2012)

I just bought one myself and paid about $25K in Huntsville AL. That did not include all the nice freebees you got.


----------



## Danodog (May 19, 2012)

bigden25 said:


> I just bought one myself and paid about $25K in Huntsville AL. That did not include all the nice freebees you got.


My final price was $25,800. So you might have done a little better than me. I am sure the weight distribution hitch, brake controller, and anti-sway do not come out to $800. It was installed by the dealer, so I am happy. Congrats on the purchase!


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Congrats on the new 250RS!









In my totally unbiased opinion, I think you're going to love that trailer!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

duggy said:


> Congrats on the new 250RS!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just a side note - this thread made me realize how much the market has gone up in price since we bought our 23RS back in '07. Wow.

-CC


----------



## NDKoze (Jan 5, 2011)

collinsfam_tx said:


> Congrats on the new 250RS!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just a side note - this thread made me realize how much the market has gone up in price since we bought our 23RS back in '07. Wow.

-CC
[/quote]

I agree that it seems like it has gone up. I was quoted $18,500 for a 2012 250RS from Lakeshore in 3/11. I ended up deciding to wait and bought a house instead thinking that I would get the camper this year or next. But it appears that the costs have gone up quite a bit since last year.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Danodog said:


> I just bought one myself and paid about $25K in Huntsville AL. That did not include all the nice freebees you got.


My final price was $25,800. So you might have done a little better than me. I am sure the weight distribution hitch, brake controller, and anti-sway do not come out to $800. It was installed by the dealer, so I am happy. Congrats on the purchase!
[/quote]

Shipping cost to CA is much more then to AL.


----------



## Danodog (May 19, 2012)

NDKoze said:


> Congrats on the new 250RS!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just a side note - this thread made me realize how much the market has gone up in price since we bought our 23RS back in '07. Wow.

-CC
[/quote]

I agree that it seems like it has gone up. I was quoted $18,500 for a 2012 250RS from Lakeshore in 3/11. I ended up deciding to wait and bought a house instead thinking that I would get the camper this year or next. But it appears that the costs have gone up quite a bit since last year.
[/quote]

The quote from Lakeshore was $21,476 with $3700 delivery added on to that. Buying locally made sense, since I did not have the time to pick it up myself and I wanted to inspect the unit before I committed.


----------



## Danodog (May 19, 2012)

CamperAndy said:


> I just bought one myself and paid about $25K in Huntsville AL. That did not include all the nice freebees you got.


My final price was $25,800. So you might have done a little better than me. I am sure the weight distribution hitch, brake controller, and anti-sway do not come out to $800. It was installed by the dealer, so I am happy. Congrats on the purchase!
[/quote]

Shipping cost to CA is much more then to AL.
[/quote]

Good point. I hear there might be an Outback production facility in Oregon? I think I read it on one of the posts around here. With that being said my trailer tag states that it was manufactured in Indiana, so I think you are right about shipping costs.


----------

